# Digital Art Tablet For Sale



## Ravefolf (Mar 4, 2015)

Would any one be interest in a VisTablet? Only been used once for a few seconds. I just don't like the way it operates. still in original box with all original pieces, instructions, ect. I docurrently have an offr of someone willing to pay $22 (including shipping) hoing to maybe get a little more. I'll double check on the shipping price in a few and let you know.


Information: BUYER PAYS SHIPPING
Brand: VisTablet PenPad
Working Area: 6" x 4.5"
Resolution: 2048 lines/inch
Pressure Level: 1024 levels
Proximity: 7.0mm max
Power Supply: USB Vbus

System Requirements
Mac: OSX 10. and above
PC: XP, Vista, Windows 7

Other Information just ask

VisTablet Website: http://www.vistablet.net/shop/table.....tablet-penpad/


----------

